
Launch HN: Pagedraw (YC W18) – Compile UI Mockups to React Code - jpochtar
Hi HN! We&#x27;re Jared and Gabe (YC W18), the founders of Pagedraw (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pagedraw.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pagedraw.io</a>). Pagedraw is a UI builder that turns mockups into React code.<p>Pagedraw lets you annotate mockups with extra information (like how to connect to the backend, resize for different screens, etc.) to get full, presentational, React Components. They’re React Components just like any others, so they can be interleaved freely with handwritten ones. They don’t require any new dependencies and work well with any existing JSX build system.<p>You can import the mockups from Sketch or Figma, or draw them from scratch in Pagedraw.<p>Working as full stack devs, we constantly had to do this translation by hand. It was our least favorite part of our jobs, since the creative work had already been done by the mockup designer. It&#x27;s so repetitive and mechanical that we decided to stop hand-coding divs and css and write a program to do it instead.<p>There have been many attempts to automate this stuff in the past. For 20 years, people have been trying to solve the problem with tools like Dreamweaver, Frontpage, and so on. Broadly speaking, they tended to fall into one of two buckets, each with their own problems.  In one corner are tools like Dreamweaver, which can produce correct code but have to expose some of the underlying HTML model, making their users play a puzzle game to do something as simple as move an object around. In the other corner are freeform design tools that generate position:absolute code.  That doesn’t work if you care about working on different screen sizes, or reflowing the layout around variable-length content as simple as “hello &lt;username&gt;”.<p>We think the problem is that you have to look at it like a compiler. Past tools never fully worked because they tried to unify two fundamentally different mental models: the designer’s mental model of a free form canvas like Sketch or Photoshop, and the DOM’s mental model of &lt;div&gt; followed by a &lt;p&gt; followed by an &lt;img&gt; and so on. What always happens is one of two things: either the computer’s mental model is imposed on the designer, or the designer’s mental model is imposed on the computer. The former results in a clunky design tool, and the latter results in position:absolute.<p>What we do instead is recognize that these are two fundamentally different models. Designers work with Sketch by saying “put this button at this pixel”. We can let them do that and still generate flexbox code without positon:absolute, and let everything resize and reflow correctly. Pagedraw does it by inferring constraints from the relative geometries in the mockup. For example, if object A is to the right of object B, we infer it should always remain to the right, regardless of resizing or content reflowing. Sometimes, the developer does have to ask the designer about their intent regarding resizing, which is why Pagedraw also needs you to annotate that information.  We then compile those constraints, inferred and annotated, into HTML layout mechanisms like inline-block and flexbox.<p>It turns out that a lot of other nice things follow from a compiler-like architecture. For one, we separate codegen correctness from codegen prettiness by cleaning up the generated code in discrete optimization passes. Another is the ability to easily retarget for AngularJS, Backbone, React Native, and so on by just swapping the compiler backend. We even have some nice editor features that fell out from hacking a Lispy interpreter onto our internal representation.<p>We’re excited to see what you all think and hear about your experiences in this area! You can try it at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pagedraw.io&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pagedraw.io&#x2F;</a>
======
cryodesign
I'm a designer, so definitely interested in this. But I got a 'Sorry, our
editor is optimised for Chrome' message.

I'm using the latest version of Firefox... what features does Chrome have that
FF hasn't?

I get it's early stage, so you might have just done a blanket 'If not Chrome
show message' check.

If the latest version of FF can support, I would do a more fine grained check.

Will check with Chrome later...

~~~
jpochtar
We had a good conversation about this before down at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16468276](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16468276).

tl;dr: would you like the Electron app instead? It's available at
[https://documentation.pagedraw.io/electron/](https://documentation.pagedraw.io/electron/)

It was tough for us, because we're big believers in the standards-based web.
We 100% promise that all the code we generate works across all browsers.

Our editor was almost electron-only, but felt it was better to launch with
Chrome + Electron than just Electron. Our editor isn't a normal webpage; it's
doing all kinds of crazy nonstandard things webpages shouldn't do. It's only
in the browser at all so we can re-use a web engine as our editor's rendering
engine, since we occasionally show you snippets of compiled code.

I'm personally really sorry as an engineer that we don't support Firefox,
Safari, and other browsers yet. It's on our roadmap :)

~~~
WhitneyLand
Do you mind sharing some of the primary reasons this is required by your
editor?

>all kinds of crazy nonstandard things webpages shouldn't do

~~~
jpochtar
\- until recently, there wasn't a universal cross-browser API for pinch zoom
support. Not sure if that's still the case.

\- we do a lot of work with the selection/focus browser API, which doesn't
always work the same / have the same APIs

\- until recently, Firefox had a different opinion about where an outline
should go wrt positon:absolute children

...and what seems like a million more little things. We decided it was more
practical to do Chrome + Electron (basically the same) than try to cover every
browser where the standards don't exist or aren't met, since we're touching a
lot of surface area and weird corners of the browser.

~~~
WhitneyLand
Thanks. I think it’s a good decision, it seems like a classic example of
needing to recognize sometimes going against conventional wisdom makes the
most sense given particular circumstances, like gaining critical mass in a
start up. As to where the right decision might be different for a later stage
company.

------
tmzt
I'm absolutely a believer that some form of this app will be the future of
programming, probably with a touch of Eve, some AI, etc.

I'm also looking at this problem, but coming to it from a different angle. I'm
not a designer, and I'm not at home in Sketch. I'm looking at developers that
can take a very well designed and coded HTML page, where the designer
themselves has built the interaction design in whatever they feel comfortable
in. I'm looking at a model of taking those pages and adapting them in a
similar way, into React - or other framework - driven applications.

This comes later. I'm starting with a simple template language that can
capture a component-driven design in quick to iterate, programming-in-the-
large style. The compiler builds both a backend app which renders HTML that's
ready to be infused with reactive goodness without an unsightly flash of re-
rendered content.

I'm a one-person show, cranking out a playground site which is now open at
[https://playground.isymtope.org](https://playground.isymtope.org)

~~~
jpochtar
Love the recursive self-hosting! Where can I read more?

~~~
tmzt
I need to update the doc site, but the source is at
[https://github.com/tmzt/isymtope](https://github.com/tmzt/isymtope)

You should have seen it when the iframes all tried to load in the nested view,
I counted probably six deep! ;)

I wonder if there might be a good meta format for a reactive-component AST or
intermediate language which could be target different frameworks?

------
pavlov
Very cool! I particularly like the integration between the web app and the
CLI. That seems like a clever way to solve the "browser sandbox border"
problem between projects that are edited in the browser yet need to be
represented in the file system constantly.

I've worked on React Studio
([https://reactstudio.com](https://reactstudio.com)), which is pretty similar.
We also used the compiler metaphor to describe it. The original codegen
targets were iOS + Obj-C and Android + Java, and later we built Tizen + C (at
a customer's request on their bill) and then React + JS in an attempt to reach
a larger audience through a free app. My regret is that we ended up with a
sprawling native Mac codebase at a time when a lightweight cloud solution
would be more suitable for the average interested potential customer. Oh well.
It seemed like the right choice back when generating Xcode projects was the
target...

If you don't mind the question, what's your monetization strategy? Right now
Pagedraw looks to be completely free, and that's where we ended up with React
Studio too. Business-wise, the only thing that's sort of worked for React
Studio has been to make customized enterprise editions for large customers.
I'm curious if you have something in mind that doesn't involve enterprise
sales hell :)

------
whoisjuan
Have you fully consider the Designer's side of this? I feel that to be
successful and bridge the gaps between those two mental models you also need
to onboard the designers so they can help with generating the right type of
mockup (or at least the kind that will help a developer using Pagedraw get the
closest to a 1 to 1 code export).

The reason why I ask is that I tried importing several semi-complex but not
uncommon (structure wise) files and I got an error saying that I should make
sure that the file is correctly formed.

That right away is bad UX. If the designers need to reformat or change the
behavior of their files, then they need to be part of the user journey. Right
now there's nothing of that as far as I can tell.

~~~
jpochtar
Pagedraw doesn't impose any organizational requirements on your Sketch files!
You're right that requiring certain structures is bad UX; we agree and care
deeply about following that principle. The incorrect file formatting error
means we don't recognize your upload as a Sketch file at all.

Probably a bug on our side. Could you try emailing the Sketch file to
team@pagedraw.io and we'll see if we can debug it?

~~~
whoisjuan
Cool. I can't really send it because I'll be violating the infosec policy of
my company (I was already violating it trying to upload it, lol)...

I feel that eventually, you will need to set a certain standard. Not because
is required on your side, but because this is how every designer/developer
relationship should work. People just don't know how to do it because there's
no standard or methodology. Think how horrible would be if developers didn't
have Git to collaborate... Well, that's basically the state of developer-
designer collaboration. I think with this product you guys are in a good
position to help solve this problem.

------
lwhi
I think this is cool, but ultimately I think the dream of developing bespoke
applications without having to code will be just that ... at least until the
singularity occurs and artificial life forms take over the job of building
APIs and presentation layers.

Having said that, this looks like it could provide a great starting point for
development.

Do you see this product as a tool for developers or a tool for designers to
publish their creations directly to the web?

~~~
jpochtar
Yes! I completely agree. Thanks for posting this, it needs to be brought up in
any conversation about code-free tools.

Pagedraw is not a code free tool. It never will be. I don't think it's
possible either.

Programming needs to happen in language. Even if you did something like
Scratch, (to which I prefer typing,) you still need the arbitrary constructs
of language in order to express whatever you want.

Pagedraw is not programming, which only works because we don't really think
HTML and CSS are either.

You will absolutely still need to write code to make novel algorithms and
custom business logic until the AGI revolution comes. Pagedraw is meant to be
used side by side with code implementing the business logic, state management,
and anything else novel about your app. Pagedraw will take over more and more
of the non-turing complete parts.

Today, with Pagedraw you write state management and API code just like you did
before.

> Do you see this product as a tool for developers or a tool for designers to
> publish their creations directly to the web?

Yes. Both, eventually :) Today the product is a strict replacement for HTML
and CSS, so it's something a developer would use to bring designs into
production after the designer's done with them.

~~~
lwhi
> Pagedraw is not programming, which only works because we don't really think
> HTML and CSS are either.

I'd beg to differ; I don't think the scenario is as clear cut as you suggest,
because there are a huge number of ways of developing FE for a design. Lots of
compromises inevitably need to be made, and lots of choices need to be taken.

Humans are great at filtering and choosing based on experience, instinct and
an understanding of industry norms / best practice .. and are able to
continuously update their 'mental model' of the options available.

Having said that, tools that help to take the repetitive strain out of
developing for FE are a great idea. I just wouldn't look to such a tool as a
panacea.

------
redindian75
As a UI/UX guy, ReactJS/JSX is a very high bar for us to cross. I have tonnes
of Sketch/Figma files ready to be wired, as a JS newbie, JSX is too
complicated for a Designer mind to understand :-) Any hopes for a beginner
friendly language like VueJS or Webcomponents (AMP Pages/Polymer).

The tool has great potential, if u can address the UX market than the dev
market. Devs have many many tools they wont give up, but we do not have any
hybrid browser based tools which can take a Figma/Sketch and wire it with
logic (maybe Ionic Creator)

~~~
zackbrown
Since you like the idea of wiring Sketch designs with logic, but you want a
solution created for a UX designer, it sounds like you'd like Haiku. We're in
the same YC batch as Pagedraw. [https://www.haiku.ai/](https://www.haiku.ai/)

Haiku focuses on connecting UX designers with developers through shared
version histories (git & npm), on a foundation of animated & interactive code
components. Haiku supports Vue, plus React, native iOS and native Android.

~~~
redindian75
Oh yes, I signed up on day0 and finally scored an invite few weeks back.
Coming from Adobe PPro/AE motiongraphics background, it was so exciting to see
a timeline based tool.

But I primarily viewed it as micro-interaction & animation tool (like Lottie
or Rubberhose) - didnt think of it as a UI interface builder. I didnt know it
can do Vue. I'll fire it up again to see how I can use it as a lively
UI/Interface Builder.

------
yodon
I created a text field, deleted it, and added another ending up with a
slightly mis-defined UI element.

The name in the UI is Text 4, the prop is text3 and the css class is text_4.

That said, I’m totally in love. Can I just ask for Typescript generation,
please? (UPDATE: My god it’s already there in the full version - Thank you!)

~~~
yodon
I’ve installed the pagedraw-cli app but am getting crashes because my project
is on the D:/ drive and it’s inheriting the drive specifier and looking for my
C:/users folder under D:/users. Super excited to go deeper with this.

~~~
yodon
Thanks to PageDraw crew for helping with this... looks like it’s a bug in the
upstream netrc package used for persisting user credentials locally.
Workaround for now is to copy your project to the C:/ when playing with the
command-line version of pagedraw.

------
wgerard
Really awesome idea! Excited to try this out.

> Working as full stack devs, we constantly had to do this translation by
> hand. It was our least favorite part of our jobs, since the creative work
> had already been done by the mockup designer. It's so repetitive and
> mechanical that we decided to stop hand-coding divs and css and write a
> program to do it instead

This is definitely repetitive and annoying, just to add another data point to
your own. I think people fundamentally want excellent WYSIWYG tools, it's just
that the implementation leaves a lot to be desired usually (e.g. Frontpage).
Really glad to see someone take another swing at this.

Quick nitpick: One of the links on your homepage ("Learn more") is broken
([https://documentation.pagedraw.io/worfklow](https://documentation.pagedraw.io/worfklow),
looks like it's missing a trailing slash)

~~~
jpochtar
Thanks! Just fixed the link :)

------
fnando
> Sorry, our editor is optimized for Chrome

Internet Explorer all over again. ‍️

~~~
jpochtar
Hey sorry about that! Could an Electron app work for you instead? We have some
betas at
[https://documentation.pagedraw.io/electron/](https://documentation.pagedraw.io/electron/)

~~~
SimbaOnSteroids
My Mac won't open it, is it because I need to change some preference or
because its an unregistered app?

~~~
gablg1
You can open it by right-clicking and then clicking "Open" instead of the
regular double click, because it's an unregistered app.

------
damienn
A similar tool already exists for mobile native & JS:
[https://www.yotako.io/](https://www.yotako.io/) It does the same without
annotating designs, in fact you don't need the intermediate editor with
Yotako...

------
aj_g
Why don't you support Firefox?

> You can import the mockups from Sketch or Figma

How do I import Figma designs? I tried the Sketch import, doesn't work through
that.

Excited to use this. Congrats on your launch.

~~~
jpochtar
We haven't launched the Figma integration yet, (it's behind a config flag,)
but it's coming soon! Sketch should be working today. Could you email us at
team@pagedraw.io if it's not?

------
jaequery
I'm really curious how accurate the tool generates responsive designs. I feel
like, it would have it's limits.

It would be helpful to know what those limitations are before spending too
much time and only to find out it won't work for us.

~~~
jpochtar
For sure, thanks for pointing this out. We have
[https://documentation.pagedraw.io/why-
not/](https://documentation.pagedraw.io/why-not/), but we're trying to be
clearer about how exactly our layout system works with
[https://documentation.pagedraw.io/layout/](https://documentation.pagedraw.io/layout/).

We give you controls to annotate your design with layout behaviors. The css we
generate is 100% accurate to the constraints you specify, but our constraint
system doesn't capture 100% of desired layouts (yet!)

We have 2 ways for you to control responsiveness: A flexbox-y constraint
system, and media queries (Screen Size Groups). They're roughly the same
controls html/css give you, though hopefully presented in a cleaner manner.

------
nojvek
Really really like that you used VSCode's monaco editor.

Dunno how possible it is, but I would definitely pay for a vscode plugin to
have a native app like experience.

Design -> Code is definitely a big problem. Creation time is one, but updating
should be easy too.

Also I would love a reverse, code -> Design output as well, so it's a two way
tweaking experience, where both design and code are always in sync. i.e React
-> Sketch

~~~
gablg1
All credit for the monaco editor to our awesome friends at Stackblitz
(stackblitz.com). Gonna announce the depth of that partnership soon ;)

Native VS Code integration is already here! The “3 screens” you see (design,
code, preview) are just there for the demo— only the design editor on top is
part of Pagedraw. You get to use your regular text editor (VS Code included),
and localhost env if you use the full version and install the CLI
[https://documentation.pagedraw.io/cli/](https://documentation.pagedraw.io/cli/)

> Design -> Code is definitely a big problem. Creation time is one, but
> updating should be easy too.

Updating is super easy if you do the updates in Pagedraw. Since everything is
component based, you should never touch the generated code. All the code you
write goes in adjacent components that import and are imported by Pagedrawn
components. You never need to roundtrip, because you never need to edit the
generated code

~~~
nojvek
We have a ton of components. And our sketch files have slight mismatches. So I
wondered if it could do a two sided sync.

Code accounts for so many states that sometimes design doesn’t account for.
Error, loading, empty, too many items, network disconnected etc.

------
pault
I work at a shop that has to turn around a lot of simple SPAs very quickly,
and a tool like this, if it works as advertised, could be a godsend. I will
definitely be trying this out at some point in the next few days.

~~~
gablg1
Awesome! Email us at team@pagedraw.io if you have any questions. Excited to
see how it turns out for your SPAs.

------
nojvek
You talk a lot about the compiler backend. Suppose we use a different UI
library other than the big ones like React and Angular. How can I plug in my
custom backend ?

Do you have plans to open source the backend ? So devs over time can make it
even smarter for all sorts of use cases ?

Open source and profitable are orthogonal things. You can still be profitable
and build a solid product with a raving community.

~~~
jpochtar
Definitely! I'm glad to see this is on other people's minds :)

We're huge on backwards compatibility (and think everyone should be), which is
why we don't want to expose something we haven't stabilized yet. We'll have a
way to export our just-before-codegen internal representation (shame on me for
forgetting the PL term) once it settles down a bit. It's very much like a DOM,
so there's not too much craziness there.

We'll be launching a bunch more backends in the coming weeks, so there's a
good chance we'll have first-party support for your favorite framework anyway
:)

~~~
nojvek
Will be definitely be looking out for it.

This is a great first minimum delightful product. Good job.

------
k__
How does it work with incremental Sketch imports?

I often get a new version of a sketch file now and then and would need to
import that new version while keeping/updating the old components I already
have

~~~
jpochtar
You can keep working on your Sketch file after importing it into Pagedraw.
Subsequent uploads will merge your changes in Sketch with your edits in
Pagedraw.

We're pretty proud of the mechanism (it fell out almost for free from our live
collaboration mechanism!) and will almost certainly blog about it when we have
time.

[https://documentation.pagedraw.io/sketch/#bring-in-future-
in...](https://documentation.pagedraw.io/sketch/#bring-in-future-incremental-
updates-from-the-same-sketch-file)

------
ranyefet
Looks really cool! If it actually generate nice code, it will be awesome! I’m
gonna play with it this weekend!

How does it work with CSS?

~~~
jpochtar
You never have to write CSS for a Pagedraw generated component. If you must
use custom css, you can mark a block in Pagedraw as a handwritten component
coming from a designated file. In that component (done entirely by hand,
outside Pagedraw), you can of course use whatever CSS you want. Pagedrawn
components and handwritten components play nicely together; the CSS we
generate shouldn't interfere at all with the CSS you write by hand for non-
Pagedraw components.

------
ezconnect
Doesn't work on Firefox

~~~
jpochtar
This was tough for us, because we're big believers in the standards-based web.
We 100% promise that all the code we generate works across all browsers.

Unfortunately, while most of the editor works in all browsers, getting full
support is really hard. We're doing a lot of things that get pretty deep in
the browser, so we wanted to lock things down as much as possible.

We almost were electron-only to ensure consistency, and can still give you the
electron app today. We felt it was better to launch with Chrome + Electron
than just Electron for an optional installation-free experience, which is why
we only support Chrome.

I'm personally really sorry as an engineer that we don't support Firefox,
Safari, and other browsers yet. It's on our roadmap :)

~~~
marpstar
As a basically-everything-except-Chrome user, I'm increasingly skeptical of
excuses this. There's almost certainly some feature(s) that you've spent a lot
of time on that provide less value than having the app working in Firefox and
Safari.

As soon as I saw it was Chrome only, I closed out.

~~~
miketery
On the other hand think of it from their perspective if you want your odds of
success to be higher you have to focus on the biggest user base, simple
80/20\. I doubt that an additional feature vs friefox support is a fair
comparison.

------
shawn-butler
>> Another is the ability to easily retarget for AngularJS, Backbone, React
Native, and so on by just swapping the compiler backend.

I couldn't find any reference to this in your documentation. Exactly how easy
and/or do you have any samples projects I can check out? ReactNative would be
my primary use and I assume alot of other potential users as well.

~~~
gablg1
Right now our compiler has 4 different targets: JSX, CoffeeScript, Javascript
(React.createElement), and Typescript. Support for React Native, Angular, and
others is coming soon.

------
typeformer
This is awesome I hope a company like Webflow considers buying you out or
building something similar.

------
paul7986
I design in code ... grab a bootstrap template and quickly design/code in the
browser via Inspect element; save it as I go along.

What are front end devs so busy with nowadays that they dont have the time to
code the UI?

~~~
spraak
Probably meant for designers, not so much devs.

~~~
jpochtar
It's best for developers working together with designers. If you're a solo
designer, you don't need to push an app to production (or I'd consider you a
developer), so you're probably perfectly happy staying in Sketch or Figma. As
a developer, I really don't like having to translate my designers' work into
JSX and CSS, so Pagedraw can do it for me!

If you're doing both the code and the design, and you like to design via the
inspect element tab, then Pagedraw may not be for you.

------
sireat
Nice work!

This is really promising for bridging UI/UX and programming.

The paradigm seems right to this javascript dinosaur.

Hopefully some day it can work like Visual Studio Design View where a non
UI/UX programmer can produce a quick mockup and have it actually work without
worrying about knowing intricacies of XAML.

Interesting bug/glitch: Just by clicking a few controls in MainScreen, the
generated mainscreen.js code produced really deep nesting divs.

We are talking about divs like this:

<div className="mainscreen-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0-0">

when nothing really had changed on the screen.

------
vning93
Congrats on the launch guys! Really excited to play around with this.

~~~
gablg1
Cool! Let us know what you think =)

------
scrollaway
Looks really nice.

Can I get this on my desktop? (In other words: Can I work on this from a
plane?)

I don't see anything about pricing in there, so using a web service (and
having to log in...) to use this, I'm not super happy about. Balsamiq has a
good system: They have both a desktop and a web version, let you import/export
between the two, and charge you for licenses and online storage.

[edit: And furthermore, if you do a desktop version, you can also do it as a
vscode extension, that'd be super cool]

~~~
findjashua
seems like you can get an electron app if you're on mac or linux:
[https://documentation.pagedraw.io/electron/](https://documentation.pagedraw.io/electron/)

------
kraig911
The robo dog asking me if I know John Connor is giving me bad vibes. I do like
what I see. I don't understand the demo though what am I supposed to do?

~~~
jpochtar
Hah! I didn't even know we had Terminator quotes in there. Our adorable little
Pagedog's inspired by a different... uh... buuuurp.. uh, high concept, sci-fi
comedy universe ;)

Did you get to
[https://pagedraw.io/tutorials/basics](https://pagedraw.io/tutorials/basics)?
It's the button in the first section that says "Continue to demo"

~~~
kraig911
Yeah I did. I like it. I just can't afford the 2k a month price :( I wish
there was a yearly individual license for say 75$/month

------
gatkinso
This is very cool and a very tricky problem to solve. Will you support
webcomponents one day? Also, please hire a designer :)

------
k__
React-Native-Web plz :D

~~~
jpochtar
coming soon! :D

------
pjmlp
I am impressed, but it really needs to be portable across all major browsers.

------
yodon
Sounds phenomenal - hopefully you can spin up a few more servers so the home
page will load under all this interest :)

UPDATE: the tutorials just loaded... looks AMAZING!

------
ylem
This looks cool! Have you thought about pricing yet?

~~~
jpochtar
Thanks! We'll always be free for students and for making projects that are
open source, and we'll have a subscription plan for teams at companies.

------
nojvek
I don’t see a “add yourself to a mailing list” form on the home page.

You should definitely have one so I can follow up with updates on the product.

~~~
gablg1
You can just sign in and you'll be automatically added to our mailing list. Of
course you can also unsubscribe at any time if you want!

------
jakecrouch
Tough question: How will this get distribution? How would I find out about it
without reading Hacker News?

~~~
jpochtar
Sign up and tell your friends about it! We'll email you product updates :)

We haven't thought too far beyond HN + word of mouth. How would you do
distribution?

------
franciscomello
Amazing product. We've been using at Qulture.Rocks and it's helping us a lot.

------
yodon
Typescript support? (Please)

~~~
jpochtar
It's there! The main demo link goes to a simplified version of Pagedraw for
the walkthrough, but if you sign in and use the full version from
[https://documentation.pagedraw.io/install/](https://documentation.pagedraw.io/install/),
you can choose between JSX, CoffeeScript, Javascript (React.createElement),
and Typescript!

It's the same mechanism we'll use later to let you choose between React,
Angular, React Native, ERB, etc.

------
solarkraft
Is Vue support planned?

~~~
jpochtar
yes, depending on demand. Get your friends / coworkers to message us if they
need it too

~~~
zackmorris
I second this, mainly because the Angular to Vue transition is more
straightforward than going completely to React, so would be of more immediate
help to more people.

Also I think that Vue is arguably more straightforward than React in the
minimal model-view one-way binding use case. Whereas React is a subset of the
more general functional reactive programming model and will probably be
outpaced at some point with something language-agnostic.

------
dillonforrest
I'm a Pagedraw customer, and I'm really excited to see their HN launch!
Congratulations, team! :)

------
wittedhaddock
Awesome project!

